# POW Camp 116



## Malenis (Jan 17, 2016)

Evening all!!

Having read some posts on other sites about this place possibly being demolished, we didn't hold out much hope that there was anything left, but was pleasantly surprised. 

Setting out late morning maybe not the brightest of ideas with so many locals around.

Hope you enjoy the photos.

PS: Tea shop just round the corner does a nice cuppa & cake ;-) 


POW Camp 116 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-52 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-51 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-50 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-49 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Anyone know anything about this, doesn't look like an English design....?

POW Camp 116-48 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-47 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-45 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-44 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-43 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-42 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-41 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-40 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-38 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-36 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-35 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-34 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-31 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-30 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-28 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-27 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-22 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-21 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-20 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-16 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-7 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

POW Camp 116-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh I really enjoyed that.always wanted to see one of these pow camps.but never found one yet.you got some lovely shots there ☺


----------



## Conrad (Jan 17, 2016)

Nicely shot, looks interesting. Good to have it on the record before it is eventually demolished.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 18, 2016)

Paintings in POW camps are always done by the inmates - find out the nationalities of the inmates and work backwards from there.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2016)

Some stunning pics there. Really like the composition. The post-processing really suits the atmosphere of the place too.


----------



## krela (Jan 18, 2016)

Great report, I really enjoyed this.



Dirus_Strictus said:


> Paintings in POW camps are always done by the inmates - find out the nationalities of the inmates and work backwards from there.



Looks like an Edelweiss, which would suggest someone from Bavaria or Austria. Maybe even someone from the Mountain Troops.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 18, 2016)

krela;31904Looks like an Edelweiss said:


> You are actually spot on! I did not give more info because my source is a full of errors on the actual troops held in the POW camps - definitely rubbish info for Camp 116 as far as Regiment/Unit numbers but areas where troops came from are mostly correct. Do not like giving duff info if I can help it.


----------



## smiler (Jan 18, 2016)

Proper Job Mel, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice, great pictures


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 18, 2016)

awesome, thoroughly enjoyed that, the third car i think is a consul capri,, and the first maybe a hillman minx, look like they have been there forever


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice pics I enjoyed that too!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice motors! I wouldn't go near that hut in a high wind tho!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2016)

Really enjoyed looking at these images,you've done a great job.


----------

